
The Man Who Destroyed America’s Ego - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/matter/the-man-who-destroyed-americas-ego-94d214257b5
======
Red_Tarsius
The article reminds me of George Carlin's sketch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALf2HZsGtGQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALf2HZsGtGQ)
"As it turns out, extremely aggressive, violent people think very highly of
themselves!"

------
macmac
Too bad that it did not work on a national level.

